# Fitting front foglights to an A Class



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone seen or fitted front foglights to their A Class? There are nice moulded recesses which are crying out to be filled? 

I suspect that Rapido versions are extremly expensive so I have found some Hella units similar to the headlights but does anyone know how these are fitted to the rear of the front bumper panel?

Richard


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Can't help much - mine were already fitted!

Also, it's too dark to look this evening- I'll happily go out tomorrow if it is any help.

Good luck - Gordon

PS I never find foglamps particularly helpful - they don't project a beam far enough to see for the speed I travel at, especially in mild fog. In thicker fog, they're OK and prevent the back-glare from dipped lights, but given the height of the cab compared to a car, I still don't have too much of a problem. Add to all that, I prefer to travel in daylight if possible.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*front foglights*

I am just about to fit day running lights in the foglight appeture of my 9048 A class. The overall size of the lamp is 90mm and it fits inside a hole of 80mm, which is what you get when you cut out the moulding. I havn't cut yet as it's too cold but I have measured very carefully, twice.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

RichardD said:


> Has anyone seen or fitted front foglights to their A Class? There are nice moulded recesses which are crying out to be filled?
> 
> I suspect that Rapido versions are extremly expensive so I have found some Hella units similar to the headlights but does anyone know how these are fitted to the rear of the front bumper panel?
> 
> Richard


hi richard . your base vehicle is like mine fiat x 250 your computer will not allow you to connect to the lighting cambus you will have to run the live from the battery or find a live wire that is what i did . if you connect up to the bulb failure system the light will come on . there is a gadget that tow bar fitters us to get around this problem


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Daylight running lights sounds a good solution. Can you let me know which lamp unit you're thinking of using?

I'm not really worried about the performance as foglights, i just want to fill up the recesses.

Richard


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

excuse this post but I keep getting notification emails from it in spite of not having it selected to watch. I have just selected it and then deselected it so hope no more notifications arrive


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*LED day running lights*

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/ledcomuk/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Have a look at these, If the link does not work just search for "ledcomuk" and you will find they have some which will suit you. I am going for the 2007 onwards Ducato kit.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: LED day running lights*



iandsm said:


> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/ledcomuk/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> Have a look at these, If the link does not work just search for "ledcomuk" and you will find they have some which will suit you. I am going for the 2007 onwards Ducato kit.


Thanks for the link.

LEDCOM ones look very similar to these... £17!

Daylight LED lights

This link has more


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Dlr*

Yes they do look similar. Although there is no Control unit included and the rims of the lamps look as if there's no exterior ring to butt up against the hole They also look far too small for the hole you're going to have to cut out.


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

*day running lights*

Hi 
I have just fitted the Ledcom kit to my 2004 Rapido. It could not have been easier. End result is very good as it eliminates the small grids in the bumper. I removed the mounting rim and painted it white to match the bumper so there is only a narrow black band visible around the light. They are almost bright enough to drive with in the dark.

Malkay

Sorry meant to add that only 3 wires are used from the control unit + - and the dipped beam wire


----------

